# Topics > Deepfakes, face swap >  Leaders Prize, Canada

## Airicist

leadersprize.truenorthwaterloo.com

----------


## Airicist

Article "Communitech competition awards $1M to Toronto AI firm for 'fake news' solution"
They scored the highest in accuracy for their fact-checking solution, beating out more than 150 teams across Canada

September 12, 2020

----------

